# Real or fake Rotiform ?



## manuboy (Jun 13, 2011)

Hi,

I am looking for Rotiform Nue and somebody has some with inside engraving Rqtifqrm. Quite strange, I would think they are fake...





What do you think?

Thanks!!


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

does it matter? all the rotiforms are cast in a factory in china so im sure these are made right along side the real rotiforms 

the fact that it says us america is laughable


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

another thing rotiform never made cast nue's in 18x8 only 18x8.5 so im gonna go with these are not "real" rotiforms


----------

